# will mk4 BEW oil pan fit AEG motor?



## black9label13 (Sep 18, 2009)

as title states, are they the same bolt up? just one has a plug for the turbo line? thus meaning they will bolt up fine i just have to block off the turbo oil line? please help really need this to work


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: will mk4 BEW oil pan fit AEG motor? (black9label13)*

no.


----------



## black9label13 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: will mk4 BEW oil pan fit AEG motor? (blacksmoke194)*

k thanks, i found the correct one, i was buying an oil pan from ID parts so i thought it had to be a diesel oil pan, but when i went over i didnt realize they stocked one that fit the gas engines too


----------

